# Old records



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Having the loft converted into a bedroom and came across 2 bags full of records.

Most of them are 70's/80's stuff but theres loads of them.

Also, the father in law has 1000's of them from 1940's upwards.

Who values these things?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a look at completed listing on ebay to see what each one goes for , I fear it wont be much to be honest


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

The price of vinyl has dropped loads due to the digital era. Ive got an affy collection of hard dance vinyl from my djn days n its now worth very little. I hold on to it for nostlagia reasons. The best place to go for selling vinyl is discogs. You will also get an idea there what value records are going for in what condition.....samba


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

My mum's old record collection is up in the loft somewhere we just don't have anything to play them on, my grandfather's collection extends as far as old tape with recordings from events he helped cover during his days as station engineer at BBC Radio Solent. My parents have already delegated me the task of going through all this stuff some day along with all his old slide and photo albums from years gone by, they want some of this stuff putting onto the computer to preserve it, I'm gonna need several free months and alot of disk space .

EDIT: My mother says there's a quadrophonic copy of Dark side of the Moon in her collection, I've only ever heard it in stereo as a digital copy on my computer so would be interest to listen to this as I've never listened to music in quad before, apparently my Grandfather's record player is equipped for quadrophonic sound so I may dig out the record and take it there.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yours maybe of little worth but your father in law may have some valuable gems amongst his collection


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

My Grandfather has kept all sorts of things from since he was a teenager and he's 85 now so there's a lot of it, most of it isn't worth much but has huge sentimental value, any tapes the BBC don't want will probably end up moving from his loft to ours as no one else would want them. 

When the day finally comes and we have to go through all his stuff we'll have to get in some kind of specialist because as well as the tape reels there's also a lot of old microphones and other recording equipment some of which is worth a lot of money and would be of great interest to a collector but to us just looks like old junk, we don't want to accidently chuck out something that could be worth hundreds maybe even thousands of pounds.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

i've got loads of rare import/Dance/hardcore/trance/house/acid from late 1989-93 dont think its worth much, but its all about the rea lvalue you put on the memories attached to them IMHO.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thing is with this stuff is it is 1980 backwards to 1940.

Had one valued the other day and it is worth £375 for the one as there is 40 left in the world.
:thumb:

The rest are not worth much but 3 of them are very saleable


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Thing is with this stuff is it is 1980 backwards to 1940.
> 
> Had one valued the other day and it is worth £375 for the one as there is 40 left in the world.
> :thumb:
> ...


£375 is pretty good, you may want to hold on to it though as it may get more valuable over time, some music was just made for vinyl, Motown always sounds better on vinyl than it does on CD or as an MP3. I may buy one of those vinyl to MP3 converters and see if there's a way to get quadrophonic sound on my computer to preserve that original sound.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Having the loft converted into a bedroom and came across 2 bags full of records.
> 
> Most of them are 70's/80's stuff but theres loads of them.
> 
> ...


I would suggest u to check prices on ebay,juno.co.uk, htfr.com, and Samba mentioned discogs... but u could check in google more vynil online shops or even u could pop in local vynil shop and have a closer look and have a chat with shop worker 
P.s what kind of music style vynils? maybe i would buy something from u  and maybe its possible to write artists and songs ?. Thank You


----------

